# Update on Chayton (12/15/2007)



## DDD (Feb 7, 2006)

(The story below is what happened a year an a half ago, if you read my latest update at the end of this thread you will see why this young man desperately needs your prayers!!!)




Need some prayer for a 2 1/2 year old young man named Chayton Williamson.  His father and I are big fishing buddies, and he called to tell me that they found a tumor on his son's brain.

To try and make a long story short, Chayton started not being able to keep his balance this past Friday.  They took him to the doctor thinking it was inner ear.  A trip to Egleston Hospital, CT scans and MRI's later a little young man needs all the prayer he can get.  

The tumor is the size of a plumb, and it is in the back of his brain near the brain stem.   Certain indcators make them think it is not cancer.  They are not ruling cancer out, they say it's a 50-50 shot right now.  This is better than other certain indicators making them think it's 80-20 or 90-10. Praise GOD!  

They will operate on the litte guy Thursday morning.  Michael called me today very upbeat and positive.  I did not know until today because they left the house on Friday thinking it was just an inner ear infection.  He just went home today to get his cell phone and some clothes.  

Please pray for Michael and his wife Trisha.  They have had a lot of things work against them and Chayton is truly a blessing from GOD.  This is just devastating to them.  Please lift them up!!! They are at Egleston and Michael told me that he feels like he is in the best hands in the United States.  I feel like if the Lord can guide the best hands and minds in America, anything is possible.

They need your prayers folks.  Please help them out and add them to your prayer list.


----------



## Headshot (Feb 7, 2006)

Prayer sent for Chayton, his family and the medical team.  May the Good Lord bless them all with his healing.


----------



## lake hartwell (Feb 7, 2006)

Prayer is powerful, and one just went up!!
Lake Hartwell


----------



## big buck down (Feb 7, 2006)

prayer on the way


----------



## CAL (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm in Dropper.Remember that God knew about this before anyone.We all know prayer can and does change things.All knock on God's door for healing power for Chayton Williams.May God have the Glory!


----------



## RBBTBONE (Feb 7, 2006)

prayers gone out to chayton, family, and docs wil go out every day keep us updated daccula


----------



## DDD (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you ladies and gentlemen, I will keep you informed as we know more.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 7, 2006)

Will do.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 7, 2006)

Prayers are sent for the little fellow.I will pass it on and have many more prayers on the way too.God bless him and his mom and dad.


----------



## 7401R (Feb 7, 2006)

Prayer sent. I wish and pray for the best for them.

   7


----------



## franklinm (Feb 7, 2006)

Prayers sent ,


----------



## NUTT (Feb 7, 2006)

I have prayed that GOD ALMIGHTY WILL heal this little fellow of whatever it is. Praise GOD for HE is good!


----------



## Georgiaastro (Feb 8, 2006)

Prayers sent this morning.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Feb 8, 2006)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 8, 2006)

Prayers sent for Chayton, family, doctors and nurses- may God bless them all!  

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 8, 2006)

My Prayers are added. May God Bless.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 8, 2006)

Do what I can.


----------



## Eshad (Feb 8, 2006)

Prayers sent for Chayton, and his Mom and Dad.


----------



## mlmathis123 (Feb 8, 2006)

Prayers sent  May God watch over and heal and bless this little one in Jesus name.


Keeep us updated

God Bless
Mike and Jessica


----------



## ilikembig (Feb 8, 2006)

Prayers will be said for that family and the staff at the childrens hospital. Please let us know how his surgery went..


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 8, 2006)

Prayers for this lil' guy & his folks


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 8, 2006)

God be with the little man and his family.


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 8, 2006)

Praying for the child and family, its all in God's hands.


----------



## Goatwoman (Feb 8, 2006)

*Prayers*

Lord just be with this little one and his family.  Show them the way to guide them through this ordeal.  Lord just put your hands on their shoulders and left them up.  Lord give them the strength needed to get through these tough times.  Lord you know what is going on and just be there as an extra hand in every way that is needed. Praying daily.


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2006)

Little guy is going into surgery as we speak.

Ya'll lift him up today and his family, some trying hours lay very close ahead.


----------



## Al White (Feb 9, 2006)

Prayers sent out.


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2006)

Update guys:

I wish I had good news, and while I have some good news what they were hoping for did not happen.

Chayton does have cancer.  The upside to this is that it is the type of cancer that responds the best to chemo.  For this reason they are not as agressive on trying to remove the tumor.  They will take all of the tumor that they can get with out damaging his brain.

They have a very high sucess rate against this form of cancer with the treatment of chemo.

Chayton and his family need your prayers, as he is still in surgery, and they have a long, long road ahead of them.

-Mark


----------



## Paul White (Feb 9, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2006)

Wanted to make sure ya'll saw the update above.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update, been watching this thread to see how things are going.


----------



## DDD (Feb 10, 2006)

Another update, and I have some good news to report.

The doctor said that he was able to get the ENTIRE tumor from Chayton's brain.  His oxygen levels have come up and Michael said he looks the best he has looked in weeks.  (They didn't realize how much his skin had turned due to lack of oxygen)

While this will not change the course of chemo, the doctor is now VERY confident that Chayton will beat this thing!!!

Praise GOD!  The family's spirits were lifted 100% with this news up and the doctor's report


----------



## Spotlite (Feb 10, 2006)

Hate to here that, prayers are with him.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 12, 2006)

DaculaDeerDropper said:
			
		

> Another update, and I have some good news to report.
> 
> The doctor said that he was able to get the ENTIRE tumor from Chayton's brain.  His oxygen levels have come up and Michael said he looks the best he has looked in weeks.  (They didn't realize how much his skin had turned due to lack of oxygen)
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Feb 12, 2006)

That is a wonderful update!!!
Praying that God will help him have a speedy, FULL recovery!!!


Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## papagil (Feb 12, 2006)

Prayers on the way


----------



## DDD (Oct 3, 2007)

I need to bump this up again... 

The cancer may be back, but this family needs your prayers!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 3, 2007)

oh wow, thanks for the update DDD
The family is in our prayers


----------



## Goatwoman (Oct 3, 2007)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !!


----------



## DDD (Oct 4, 2007)

Update on Chayton,

His cancer has come back.  The survival rate is much, much lower this time around and the treatment is very, very agressive.

I will update this page as I get more news, please keep the Williamson family in your prayers!


----------



## 60Grit (Oct 4, 2007)

Will do DDD,

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 4, 2007)

Sad news. Prayers sent! Please keep us posted.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers sent - what a hard thing it is to see kids suffer.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers for Gods will in thier lives


----------



## DDD (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/chaytonwilliamson

Please keep Chayton in your prayers!!!


----------



## SBG (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Oct 11, 2007)

They will be in my prayers


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 12, 2007)

Prayers are added from here.


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2007)

Ladies and Gents,

Chayton will go under the knife (AGAIN) at Egleston on Monday November 24th, 2007.  The cancer is back, and the outlook is not good.  I spent a day down at Egleston the last time Chayton was down there and I gotta tell you, it will lift you up and break you down.  

Please pray especially for Chayton's mom Trisha.  She is having a hard time with this, knowing the chances of survival and the fight they are about to endure.  I as a parent of a 5 year old girl and 9 month old baby boy myself can only imagine, and thank the Lord for 2 healthy kids.

I hope to take Michael fishing sometime next week on Lanier, before he has to be a brave dad and father.  Michael loves to fish, and he and I have had some awesome memories fishing.

Here is what Trisha (Chayton's mom) posted on their caring bridge site last night, if you are a mom or dad this will rip you right in two:



> Wow, thanks so much for all the powerful messages we have received today since we have received the news about Chayton. We are so blessed to have so many people who love and care for us and it means more to us than you will ever know.
> 
> Today has been a really hard day for me and I feel so helpless as a mommy. I know God is in control and he will carry me through these rough days ahead but I feel as though my heart has been torn out of my chest again.
> 
> ...



Please keep this Family in your prayers!!!

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/chaytonwilliamson


----------



## Jasper (Nov 13, 2007)

Heartbreaking...................prayers sent! Thanks for keeping us updated DDD........


----------



## snuffy (Nov 13, 2007)

Prayers sent.
Hope everything works out.


----------



## DDD (Nov 22, 2007)

Please Keep Chayton in your prayers!!!  He goes into surgery Monday morning!!!

 I am taking his dad fishing on Russell this Saturday to get him out one more time before they go into battle against the cancer.


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 22, 2007)

Will do Mark.


----------



## Goatwoman (Nov 22, 2007)

*Prayers*

This young man is in our prayers ! May God be with his family !


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanx 4 the reminder, me n' Mrs. Striper will pray...


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 23, 2007)

Lifting up the whole family as well as the care givers


----------



## sniper22 (Nov 23, 2007)

he's in our prayers along w/ all family, friends and medical staff. he's in the best hands possible(Gods')


----------



## DDD (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks ya'll!!!  I will pass along the well wishes to his dad tomorrow and let him know people are praying!!!


----------



## cobb (Nov 23, 2007)

prayers sent. I truely hope things work out for this family. God Bless.


----------



## DDD (Nov 24, 2007)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=1616402#post1616402


----------



## DDD (Nov 25, 2007)

Chayton will go into surgery in the morning at 7 a.m.  Please keep his family and him especially in your prayers.  God is still in the miracle business and this little guy needs your prayers.


----------



## DDD (Nov 25, 2007)

This from Chayton's mom tonight (Michael's Wife):

Well the time is getting closer and my anxiety is rising. I appreciate all the e-mails, guest entries, and phone calls today. I am sorry for not calling back and not responding back to the e-mails but today was trying to get things together. I had just finished cleaning bathrooms and Michael was beginning to vacuum and we both looked at each other and said what are we doing. We said we need to be playing with Chayton and the chores can wait so we stopped and played games with him and I said I can clean and pack when he goes to bed. 

I know tomorrow is going to be very long day because unfortunately we have done this before but we have so many people praying for us and the prayer chain starts tonight at midnight. I will probably be up praying with Billy because I know that is his time. I know God is holding us tight but my heart is aching so much for Chayton. As I was watching him tonight play and laugh and just be a silly little boy I thought he will not be like tomorrow night. He will be hooked up to machines wondering what is going on. I just wish I could blink my eyes and take all this horrible stuff away from him but I can't so I have to be strong for him which is becoming harder and harder. It is so hard as a mother to watch your child endure this once much less twice. 

Thanks again for all your prayers, encouraging words, and just loving us. It sure makes this nightmare easier but please prayer for peace and comfort for us as we face tomorrow.

We love you,
Trisha

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/chaytonwilliamson


----------



## DavidW (Nov 26, 2007)

God bless them. Prayers from here.


----------



## DDD (Nov 26, 2007)

UPDATE:

Chayton is out of surgery.  The surgery went a little faster than expected, the doctors said they are confident they got all of the tumor.  They said they did coax a smile out of him in recovery.  He may go home as soon as Thursday!

Please keep this little man in your prayers!!!


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Nov 26, 2007)

That is great news. I will be thinking about him and please keep us updated.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the update, so glad to hear this news.  Prayers for a good recovery and that no more reoccurrances of the cancer happen to him.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2007)

Great news. Prayers sent that this is the last time in surgery for the young man and that he will heal quickly.


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 26, 2007)

DaculaDeerDropper said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Chayton is out of surgery. The surgery went a little faster than expected, the doctors said they are confident they got all of the tumor. They said they did coax a smile out of him in recovery. He may go home as soon as Thursday!
> 
> Please keep this little man in your prayers!!!


 
Awesome news, we'll sure keep him on our prayer list.


----------



## DDD (Nov 27, 2007)

This from Chayton's dad:

Back during the first trip down this road I used bullets to describe the good and bad that we are dealing with. This way I can update more often (I am a guy so I type about the same amount of words I speak!)

Good
-Chayton's Vitals are strong
-We are managing his pain well
-He is resting well
-We should get a room today on the neuro floor

Bad
-PICU is no place to stay long term, very sad place
-I assume we will begin to discuss 'treatment' plans soon and I think we've all had enough stress and drama for the week but we know this is just step 1...
-Chayton had a fever last night
-Chayton is very emotional as you can imagine and already wants to go home - heartbreaking

Thanks everyone


----------



## elfiii (Nov 27, 2007)

DaculaDeerDropper said:


> This from Chayton's dad:
> 
> Back during the first trip down this road I used bullets to describe the good and bad that we are dealing with. This way I can update more often (I am a guy so I type about the same amount of words I speak!)
> 
> ...



That brings a tear to the eye of every parent. Prayers continued for dear Chayton.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the updates. Clayton remains in my Prayers.


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2007)

Guys and Gals,

Chayton has taken a turn for the worse, and they got news yesterday that they doctors may have not gotten all of the tumor, and their only option for treatment is stem cell transplant.

Chayton is having issues with fluid on his brain and will have to have a permanent shunt put in his brain to keep the pressure off his head.

PLEASE PRAY FOR GOD'S HEALING MERCY, WE KNOW HE HEARS OUR PRAYERS!!  

I can tell you that Chayton's parents are devastated.


----------



## sniper22 (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry For The Terrible News If Theres Any Thing We Can Do Don't Hesitate To Let Us Know, Prayers Lifted Once Again .


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 6, 2007)

you have mine !!! i can't even imagine what they are going through.


----------



## DavidW (Dec 6, 2007)

Extra prayers coming from our house. God Blees them.


----------



## DDD (Dec 6, 2007)

I appreciate everyone's prayers for this little man.

This is from Chayton's mom tonight:

Thanks again for all the wonderful messages and encouraging words. It sure helps when you feel so helpless. I just want this nightmare to end and we have such a long road ahead of us. I am just so tired of seeing my baby get poked and pinched so much. He always asks us if he is going to get pinched before they do something to him and every time my heart just breaks to think not again. 
I am so ready for him to be able to play outside and run and just be a kid. It is so unfair to have to watch your child lay around and know they feel so bad.

Thanks so much for all the visitors that came to see us during the last hospital stay because it sure made the time go by faster.

I also want to thank Cathy Smith for bringing Chayton's goodies from the Lighhouse Christmas Party to the hospital. He sure loved getting 'another' gift. Cathy brought Anna (Abby's sister ) with her to give Chayton his goodies. Chayton and Anna had so much fun playing that I told Anna she could stay and play all night. Cathy said when she got home Anna wanted to pack her bags so she could go back to the hospital to spend the night. How sweet is that. We shared a house with them at Lighthouse last year and they hold a very special place in our hearts. Abby and Chayton were diagnosed a month apart and now they both relapsed a few days a part. I can not believe we are both in this nightmare again together. But we have each other to lean on and we will both get through this and not lose this fight.

Thanks again for your prayers, love. and support and we will update as soon as we can tomorrow. 

Love,
Trisha


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update
 God is at work in this
My Prayers are with and for
Chayton also you both 
May God heal Chayton completely
now and forever.


----------



## cmghunter (Dec 6, 2007)

Prayers ask for all involved.


----------



## JOHN WRIGHT (Dec 6, 2007)

This Is The First Time I Read All Of This. Im So Sorry For The Family, And Child. Just To Let You Know A New Prayer Is Being Said Every Night For Him And Family From Sandersville Ga.


----------



## Goatwoman (Dec 6, 2007)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent for the family.


----------



## Jasper (Dec 7, 2007)

Prayers sent for Chayton, his family, friends, doctors and nurses. Everyone please keep praying!


----------



## trumpdriver (Dec 7, 2007)

I pray for God to intervene in this young life and ease his pain and suffering. God has an ultimate plan and it will be great. Stay strong in you beliefs and pray for Gods will.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 7, 2007)

My Prayers continue. I Pray that God's mighty healing power be demonstrated for the complete healing of Clayton,and Abby.


----------



## DDD (Dec 7, 2007)

Chayton has had another set back, please continue to pray for him:


Chayton had another rough day.  He awoke with nauseous this AM and headed to the hospital to have the shunt put in.  When the dr. checked him over, they discovered an infection at the incision sight. They had to postpone the surgical implant of the shunt until Monday.  He will be at the hospital over the weekend.  Also, the fluid that they have drained off his brain will be sent off for testing to make sure that there is no infection in his spinal fluid.  Please lift up Chayton, Trisha, Michael and Chayton's grandparents.  They need strength, peace and rest after these "bumps in the road".


----------



## Goatwoman (Dec 7, 2007)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !!


----------



## sniper22 (Dec 8, 2007)

prayers lifted again, may God be with you


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 11, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## bruceg (Dec 11, 2007)

I am practically in tears over this, being a dad to three sons. Chayton is in my prayers.


----------



## DDD (Dec 15, 2007)

The next two post are an update from yesterday and today.  As you can read from the last post, when it rains it pours!  Please keep these folks in your prayers!  Michael, Chayton's dad, is going to have to take a leave of absence because of practically having to live at Egleston.

I may try and put together a benefit fishing tournament to benefit the Williamson's in the late winter\early spring.

Ya'll Keep Praying!!!!!



Sorry for no updates but yesterday was a long day that included our visit to meet with Dr Mazewski and discuss treatment options. On top of that I have bronchitis and have spent the day at the dr so far myself. Chayton got a kick out of being able to pull a band-aid off daddy since I got a shot of steriod in the booty!

Anyway on to the depressing part. Right now it appears that some chemo, stem cell transplant followed by 6 weeks of radiation is where we are headed. Chayton's chances of survival have now moved to the 25-40% range but as we discussed yesterday we had an 80% chance before and that didn't mean anything so we will not discuss numbers anymore. So we work on getting him well now and then we will deal with whatever comes next.

I could post more, and maybe I will this weekend, but we are absorbing LOTS of info and most of it is very discouraging. I don't want to think about it much less type it at this point.


----------



## DDD (Dec 15, 2007)

SATURDAY, DECEMBER 15, 2007 04:54 PM, CST  
Chayton has had a great day today. He had a bath this morning and he has played a lot on the floor. He has come a long way since Tuesday morning when I thought we were headed back to the hospital. It makes me so happy to see him play on the floor with all his toys.

Today mommy got out for a little while to get pampered (gets nails and toes done). I then went to Walmart to pick up a few things and then that is when my day turned out to be a bad day. I was pulling out onto 400 and the car in front of me I thought had gone. I turned to look to see if it was clear and then I pushed the gas pedal and there she was she had not moved. I did a good bit of damage to her car ( no offense to American made cars) but my Honda had very little damage. She got out of her car crying and I said I was sorry but I have a lot going on and told her about Chayton. She said she was sorry to hear and then I thought I wish that was all I had to worry about because she said she just had so much to do. I got more upset on the way home because we do not need anymore unexpected expenses right now. I thought Michael was going to divorce me but he said it is just a car we have a lot more bigger things to worry about which is so true. Thank the Lord for such an understanding husband who has to put up with such a dingbat of a wife. I am just mad because my car is only 4 months old and it is just one more thing I have to deal with. But at least no one was hurt and it can be fixed.

Thanks again for praying, loving and supporting us.

Love,
Trisha


----------



## G Duck (Dec 15, 2007)

This is the first time reading this , I am praying for Chayton and his family. May Gods peace be with you.


----------

